# Gaming rig for old games



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 10, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: I want to play pc games released on or before 2010 at highest settings in full hd or say at it best. e.g crysis, mass effect 2.......

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:50000-70000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: windows 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: i think 500gb would do good.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: yes i want to buy a full hd one. please suggest me the size.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:  this summer.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: will be done by an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: dhanbad(its a city). If possible i would buy it locally otherwise online

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:  the pc should be energy efficient and i am not going to play any latest games on it.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 11, 2013)

Could you be specific about the timeline? Mention the Month at least.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 11, 2013)

Are you kidding ? Why old games only ?
At 50K, you can run ALL modern games at Ultra settings


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 11, 2013)

Intel i5 3550 - rs 11600

Gigabyte b75 mobo - rs 4000

Corsair 4gb x2 =8gb ram - rs 4000

Corsair Gs600w - rs 4500

Seagate/Tosibha 1tb hd  - rs 3900

Asus dvd writer - rs 1000

Nzxt gamma cabinet - rs 2500

Dell st2240L led - rs 8500

Saphhire hd 7850 2gb - rs 13500

Logitech gaming keyboard &mouse - rs 1500

Total - rs 55,000

IF you want play new games then get hd 7970 @rs 28000.

really you are strange guy who have budget of 70k and want to play old games


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 11, 2013)

Intel Core i5 3470 - Rs 11000
Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H - Rs 5500
Antec Series A20 CPU Cooler - Rs 600
Gskill Ripjaws 4GB - Rs 1600
*GPU - GIGABYTE GV-N66TWF2-2GD (GTX 660Ti)/ Sapphire HD 7950 VaporX - Rs 19,700 / Rs21,700*
HDD - Toshiba 1TB - Rs 3450
SMPS - Corsair CX500V2 - Rs 3450
Cabinet - NZXT Beta EVO/Gamma - Rs 2600
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - DELL S2240L - Rs 9000

Total -  Rs 57,725.

This will let you play even the most demanding games of the past in its Full HD glory and be safe for the future too,for some time.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 11, 2013)

^8 gigs of RAM would be best

I dont know why you want to play old games . For 70k you will get an ultimate pc which can kill any present game and maybe in future....


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 11, 2013)

With a two GB GPU he is safe with 4GB ram. I coudnt utilize my 4 GB even with FarCry3. Ofcourse he can add another 4GB for good.


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> ^8 gigs of RAM would be best
> 
> I dont know why you want to play old games . For 70k you will get an ultimate pc which can kill any present game and maybe in future....



yes it seems strange but actually i am totally new in gaming and i have not played a single game since halo: combat evolved. Now i am going to be totally free after my entrance exams and wanted to enjoy all previous games. I think i would be spending nearly two to three years playing those games. what do you say.....


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 11, 2013)

please suggest some AMD rigs too. how about razeredge gaming tablet??


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> With a two GB GPU he is safe with 4GB ram. I coudnt utilize my 4 GB even with FarCry3. Ofcourse he can add another 4GB for good.



i want to buy a rig that would be best with old games only. so, i don't think the use of 8gbs of ram and 1000gbs of hard disk. 4gb ram and 320-500gb of hdd would be 'ok' or better i should by an ssd. i have nothing to store on the pc except  games.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 11, 2013)

fx 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 EVO (7000)
Corsair GS500 (4000)
G.Skill ripjawsX or corsair vengeance 8 GB (~3800)
WD blue 1 TB (4900)
Sapphire HD7950 vapour-X (22000)
Corsair 400R (5000)
Dell S2240L (8500)
Gaming KN & mouse (4000)

total: 70700


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 11, 2013)

^nice config. Get the CORSAIR GS600 for 500 bucks more


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 11, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> i want to buy a rig that would be best with old games only. so, i don't think the use of 8gbs of ram and 1000gbs of hard disk. 4gb ram and 320-500gb of hdd would be 'ok' or better i should by an ssd. i have nothing to store on the pc except  games.



Since your requirement is only gaming in current scheme of things its better to stick to a i5 3470 based rig over an AMD,since you wont overclock neither will you use it for heavy multithreaded applications which will make use of all the 6+ cores. Just for pure gaming and and some more data crunching its better to stick to an Intel rig.

You can add an SSD but other than fast boot up and lesser load times theres nothing more on offer from them.


----------



## Myth (Apr 11, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> With a two GB GPU he is safe with 4GB ram. I coudnt utilize my 4 GB even with FarCry3. Ofcourse he can add another 4GB for good.


Same here. My system uses around 2.5-2.8gb ram during farcry 3. 



harshilsharma63 said:


> fx 8350 (11500)
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 EVO (7000)
> Corsair GS500 (4000)
> G.Skill ripjawsX or corsair vengeance 8 GB (~3800)
> ...





The Incinerator said:


> Since your requirement is only gaming in current scheme of things its better to stick to a *i5 3470 *based rig over an AMD,since you wont overclock neither will you use it for heavy multithreaded applications which will make use of all the 6+ cores. Just for pure gaming and and some more data crunching its better to stick to an Intel rig.
> 
> You can add an SSD but other than fast boot up and lesser load times theres nothing more on offer from them.



Good suggestion. Intel is better in this case.

Changes to Harshil's config.
Proc : i5 3470 @ 11k
Mobo : GA B75 @ 4k
HDD: WD/Toshiba 500gb @ 2.9k
GPU: Sapphire 7970 @ 28k 

You can skip 4gb ram for now.
PSU is ok for the intel proc.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 11, 2013)

Myth said:


> Same here. My system uses around 2.5-2.8gb ram during farcry 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It a killer since it has a HD 7970 which can trash any game...


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 11, 2013)

Reposting again with the HD7970 as suggested by Myth.

Intel Core i5 3470 - Rs 11000
Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H - Rs 5500
Antec Series A20 CPU Cooler - Rs 600
Gskill Ripjaws 4GB - Rs 1600
*GPU - GIGABYTE GV-N66TWF2-2GD (GTX 660Ti)/ Sapphire HD 7950 VaporX / HD7970 - Rs 19,700 / Rs21,700 / Rs 28500*
HDD - Toshiba 1TB - Rs 4300
SMPS - Corsair CX500V2 - Rs 3450
Cabinet - NZXT Beta EVO/Gamma - Rs 2600
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - DELL S2240L ( LED Full HD IPS) - Rs 9000

Total - Rs 58,725 (GTX660Ti) / Rs 67,525 ( HD7970)

I see no point in saving Rs 1000 and getting a 500GB HDD over a 1TB.

EDIT : If you get the HD7950 and 7970 get a better PSU over the CX500 suggested. Get a GS600/500.


----------



## Myth (Apr 11, 2013)

^^
The Antec cooler is a good (and cheap) replacement for the crap intel cooler.
In addition to the older games, OP can actually play a lot of present and up coming games at high settings.


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 12, 2013)

so concluding then
i will buy
intel core i5 3470-11000
gigabyte GA H77M D3H-5500
Antec series A20 CPU Cooler-600
Gskill Ripjaws 4gb-1600
Sapphire HD 7970 Vaporx-28500
Toshiba 500gb hdd-2900
Corsair GS600/500- don't know
NZXT Beta EVO/Gamma-2600
Samsung SH-S 223F-975
Dell S2240L-9000

so, where will i get them at good rates(online). Please help!!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 12, 2013)

Dude cut down your budget to 30-40k for old games that would suffice


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 12, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> Corsair GS600/500- Rs 4830/4095
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 12, 2013)

AMD FX 8320 -10850,
Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6735,
Zotac GTX660 2GB -14250,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1150,
Seasonic SS-560KM -7162,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -4000,
NZXT Phantom 410 -6700
WD Black 1TB -6000,
Corsair H60 -3700,
Dell 22" ST2220L LED -8000,
Deep Cool 120mm 4 BLUE LED Fans -1428.
TOTAL -69,975.


----------



## dusu94 (Apr 12, 2013)

@op go for gigabyte b75 priced at 4121
DELL MONITOR 22" LED ST2220 L Rs 8715


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 12, 2013)

dusu94 said:


> DELL MONITOR 22" LED ST2220 L Rs 8715



That monitor is a TN panel and is already reaching EOL. For Rs 200 more its better to get the S2240L a FuLL HD IPS panel with LED.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Apr 12, 2013)

HDD prices reduced.
Seagate
500 GB- 2825+5%
1 TB- 3475+5%
Quote from local compter shop..


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Dude cut down your budget to 30-40k for old games that would suffice



i think everything is 'ok' except the graphic card and smps. can you suggest some cheap options without compromising the quality.



gta0gagan said:


> Dude cut down your budget to 30-40k for old games that would suffice



i think everything is 'ok' except the graphic card and smps. can you suggest some cheap options without compromising the quality.
i will upgrade my system after 2-3 years with gpu after i have played old games. it would be ok, isn't it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 12, 2013)

@AtifKhan : dude are you okay with paying through Credit Card/Debit Card/Net Banking? Because MDcomputers.com has only those payment options and no Cash on Delivery options(though they are very reliable afaik)
And Don't buy online,the prices look cheap,but then there are extra charges like Shipping and VAT
I recommend that you go to Patna(Dhanbad is in Bihar right?) or Kolkata and get components from physical stores there


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 12, 2013)

no. dhanbad is in jharkhand. please suggest some cheap graphics card and smps options.i am ok in paying with cod or debit card.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 12, 2013)

Then buy my signature rig... If u plan to add gpu later


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 12, 2013)

intel i3 3210 -rs 6700

Gigabyte b75 -rs 4000

Corsair cxv2 430w - rs 2600

G-skill value 4gb ram -rs 1500

Seagate/Tosibha 1tb hd - rs 3900

Asus dvd writer - rs 1000

Nzxt gamma cabinet - rs 2500

Logitech gaming keyboard &mouse - rs 1500

Dell st2240L led - rs 8500

Zotac/asus gtx 650ti 2gb - rs 10500

Total -rs 42700

this rig is perfect for old games.i3 can handle any old games you throw at it.


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 12, 2013)

what was the problem with previous one??
i want the processor and motherboard to be permanent so that i would just have to upgrade my gpu,ram,smps etc. in the future.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 12, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> intel i3 3210 -rs 6700
> 
> Gigabyte b75 -rs 4000
> 
> ...


Dual core is not better for gaming nowadays. Its better if OP goes with the I5 3470 config and a gfx card like HD 7870 if he wants cheap GFX card.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 12, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> what was the problem with previous one??
> i want the processor and motherboard to be permanent so that i would just have to upgrade my gpu,ram,smps etc. in the future.



ok ok i taught you are going to buy whole system after 3yrs.anyways

get 1st one what i have  suggested

hd 7850 can maxout any games upto 2010


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 12, 2013)

you can say an ideal card. i dont want to compromise on quality rather i would buy sapphire hd7970 vaporx.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 12, 2013)

^ you won,t need hd 7970 for old  games


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 12, 2013)

ok recommend something under 20k.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 12, 2013)

get gtx 660ti 2gb for rs 19000


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 12, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> ok recommend something under 20k.



Saphire HD 7870XT


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 12, 2013)

ok i think now i have a decent rig. thanx
 can anyone suggest me, where should i buy the components if not found locally.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 12, 2013)

Will OP be playing pre 2010 games for ever? HE will discover new games HE would love to play it. Get the HD 7970.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> ok recommend something under 20k.


Get the Sapphire HD7950 Vapour-X available for 22k. Worth every penny.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 12, 2013)

Dude u have a very odd case...
First tell properly u will purchase whole rig of 70k now?
If yes then go no use of getting a lower gpu go with 7970...


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 12, 2013)

i thought that i would play the old games at ultra settings as today's mid range rig can easily give out the best of those games which high end rigs of those times could not do and can give the experience which i would have got after spending multilacs of rupees on a ultra high end pc that time.

and i will do it after every 4-5 years period.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> i thought that i would play the old games at ultra settings as today's mid range rig can easily give out the best of those games which high end rigs of those times could not do and can give the experience which i would have got after spending multilacs of rupees on a ultra high end pc that time.
> 
> and i will do it after every 4-5 years period.


Bro, with a 70k rig, you can easily enjoy today's games in full glory.


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 13, 2013)

so what should i change from the rig....

and yes, if i have 70k it doesn't mean that i will spend them all.

i will play all the latest games in 3d or 4k in future, when the prices of those components would come down.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2013)

If you don't want to spend 70k and will play only old games, no matter what config we suggest, then you are completely safe getting an i3 3220 and an hd7770.

If you don't want to spend 70k and will play only old games, no matter what config we suggest, then you are completely safe getting an i3 3220 and an hd7770.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 13, 2013)

Will a 50k rig be enough for you?


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 13, 2013)

ok, only tell me about the gpu, psu, cooler. i am satisfied with other things.

i think 660 ti would be nice.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 13, 2013)

The price of GTX 660 Ti is almost equal to HD 7950 , which is far better than the GTX 660 Ti


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If you don't want to spend 70k and will play only old games, no matter what config we suggest, then you are completely safe getting an i3 3220 and an hd7770.
> 
> If you don't want to spend 70k and will play only old games, no matter what config we suggest, then you are completely safe getting an i3 3220 and an hd7770.



+1 ....


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 13, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> ok, only tell me about the gpu, psu, cooler. i am satisfied with other things.
> 
> i think 660 ti would be nice.



GTX660Ti or HD 7950 - Rs 19700 or 21700 ( either will do)
PSU - Corsair GS500 - Rs 4000
Cooler - Antec Series A20 (since you wont overclock) - Rs 600 ( Better than Intel Stock)


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 13, 2013)

ok now its final
intel core i5 3470
gigabyte h77m d3h
g skill ripjaws 4gb
toshiba 500gb hdd
dell s2240l monitor
hd 7950 gpu
antec series a20 cpu cooler
nzxt beta evo/gamma cabinet
samsung sh-s 223f
corsair gs500

don't i need a soundcard.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 13, 2013)

Just change the Processor to an i5 3470,since you have the budget. The i5 3470 is way better than the i3 3220 in all tasks.

The i5 3470 will be a perfect partner to the HD7950


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 13, 2013)

hey i also want a ups....


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 13, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> hey i also want a ups....



Get a Microtek 1 KVA for Rs 2800
APC 1.1KVA- Rs 5250


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2013)

^ go for apc instead. Rock solid built and very good service. I still think 660ti is overkill for you.

^ go for apc instead. Rock solid built and very good service. I still think 660ti is overkill for you.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 13, 2013)

^OP is going with a HD 7950... For a 70k rig HD 7950 is well suited


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> ^OP is going with a HD 7950... For a 70k rig HD 7950 is well suited


Yes, HD7950 is best suited for that budget, but reading OP's posts here, I think it will go in a total vain.


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 13, 2013)

do you think i can play in 3d with this rig???

do you think i can play in 3d with this rig???(just asking)


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2013)

yes, if you buy a 3D monitor/TV which is not possible within this budget


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 13, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> do you think i can play in 3d with this rig???
> 
> do you think i can play in 3d with this rig???(just asking)



 A decent 3D monitor costs Rs 28700 and 3D is better with Nvidia cards.


----------



## summers (Apr 14, 2013)

Drop the idea of 3d gaming, you will not enjoy it and eventually hurt your eyes..


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 14, 2013)

Now please post your final config. ^ 3d gaming is painful if you play for a long time. I've experienced it. Played a 3d game for around 1hr and then eyes started watering and hurting . If you play fast paced games then the strain will be more.

Shiva


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yes, HD7950 is best suited for that budget, but reading OP's posts here, I think it will go in a total vain.


i agree with you. i think i should set a benchmark(or whatever you say). i want to play the most power hunger game(might be mass effect 2)of 2010 at 80fps and all the visuals maxed out.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> i agree with you. i think i should set a benchmark(or whatever you say). i want to play the most power hunger game(might be mass effect 2)of 2010 at 80fps and all the visuals maxed out.



Please mention the best applicable statement in your case:

A) You haven't played all the 3-4 year old games and are really really excited to play them.

B) You have heard of and may be seen older games but don't know anything (or few things) about the newer games, so when you hear about or see them, you will definitely play them.

C) You have seen and heard of both older and latest games but are interested only in playing the old games.

D) You will game only occasionally and that too will not be an intense session, maybe just for relaxation or time-pass.


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Please mention the best applicable statement in your case:
> 
> A) You haven't played all the 3-4 year old games and are really really excited to play them.
> 
> ...



in  my case its A and C. 
i am only confused about the graphic card.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> in  my case its A and C.
> i am only confused about the graphic card.


Well, as you will be playing only the older games, an HD7770 will be more than enough for you for a couple of years. It can handle today's games at medium settings  You should also reconsider your requirements, expectations and the config you've decide as per your new requirements


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 15, 2013)

ya hd 7950 or 7970 is big overkill for old games.you won;t need that.best would be hd 7850 as it is enough for old games upto 2010.don not worry about quality gpu from rs 2000 to rs 30000 have good quality components,just the difference is performance

think wisely donot waste money on which you won't need it


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2013)

what a wierd person


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 15, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> what a wierd person



You are absolutely true. One day OP will browse internet and will have an interest in new games. That time he will regret.


----------



## icebags (Apr 15, 2013)

opee, forget the idea of playing old dames and start playing metro 2033 or crysis 3 with ur 50k rig.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 15, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> HDD prices reduced.
> Seagate
> 500 GB- 2825+5%
> 1 TB- 3475+5%
> Quote from local compter shop..



Thanks for posting this valuable info here,I'm very eager to upgrade my HDD-can you find out the current price of Seagate 2 TB HDDs from your local shop?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 15, 2013)

2 TB Seagate costs 5.4k and WD Caviar blue 2 TB 5.6k


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 16, 2013)

so i will go with sapphire hd7870 xt with boost, i will finally post my rig after you suggest about the cooler and psu.
thanx for all your help.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 16, 2013)

Post your Rig and we will suggest on the PSU and Cooler. Its gonna be better that way.


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 16, 2013)

atifkhan9462 said:


> intel core i5 3470
> gigabyte h77m d3h
> g skill ripjaws 4gb
> toshiba 500gb hdd
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 16, 2013)

Its looking good to me. Get it.


----------



## atifkhan9462 (Apr 16, 2013)

so, the thread has concluded. i will buy it in the coming month.

hey, i too want to know about these technology stuffs and i will start with graphic cards.
should i post a new thread or where should i start from.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 16, 2013)

if your questions are too generic then before asking I suggest you to read some of the sticky threads already present here. They'll provide you basic idea about it.
Here are couple of them:-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/155696-how-well-will-game-run-my-graphics-card.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/142679-gpu-psu-tables.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/151004-best-graphic-cards-money-india.html


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 16, 2013)

@op you can buy from MD Coputers they have good price, good stock above all they are giving out latest games like(farcry 3, crysis 3 etc.)free with purchase.


----------



## sbnaul (Apr 16, 2013)

Free :what:


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 16, 2013)

sbnaul said:


> Free :what:



I think he  means the "Never Settle : Reloaded" offer on AMD GPU's


----------

